# Mmm... I love chipotle chips.



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

tail still looks a bit wonky. Will have to go back and fix that...


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh my, that is lovely! Great job


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Tress! Decided to fix up the fins to make it look more natural. It's been a while since I've done traditional art. Really glad with how this turned out.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome  

much better in the second pic, though the highlighting on the first was neat it looks more natural now


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow so pretty!!


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

This is amazing! I love it!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

That is beautiful! You should send it to the company and ask them of they could put your art in their chip bags!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

@Starlight: hahaha. wouldnt that be something?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice! I like how you corrected the tail shape but kept some of its sharpness.


----------

